# Denbigh asylum 2015



## Mikeymutt (Aug 31, 2015)

so we visited Denbigh,I know it has been done loads but I have wanted to see this place for ages,it's fairly trashed to be honest,the exterior is lovely though,really enjoyed this visit.until I got split up from my two companions,and they got caught by the bearded guardian,they wondered how he would be with his reputation,but he was really nice to them and chatted away about the place.and they asked if they could get a shot from the front so he moved his jeep so they could photograph it.i made my own way out and met them back at the car.i think a revisit is deffo on the cards to finish the job properly.




Welcome to the asylum


----------



## Bones out (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice snaps again fella, captured it well and made it look interesting which is some challenge for the inside of that building now.

Was it the same Elwyne? That man confuses me, a right git when our paths crossed.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 31, 2015)

Bones out said:


> Nice snaps again fella, captured it well and made it look interesting which is some challenge for the inside of that building now.
> 
> Was it the same Elwyne, that man confuses me, a right git when our paths crossed?



Thank you mate..it certainly was the same man.i think it depends on the mood he is in I suppose.he was nice as pie apparently that day.


----------



## DiggerDen (Aug 31, 2015)

I was here earlier this summer but haven't done my report yet. Really enjoyed it but didn't see all as I had limited time. Heard Elwyne but didn't see him. Love all your photos.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 1, 2015)

That front elevation of the place is awesome!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 1, 2015)

made it look rather lovely sir


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 1, 2015)

I still need that kick up the A*** to get myself here, I still think its worth a visit for sure. Nice set there mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 1, 2015)

Cracking collection of shots Mikey.


----------



## Telf. (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice set there m8, first shot is epic.


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice shots, Squire  Been on my list for ages this one, it's just such a mission...


----------



## smiler (Sep 1, 2015)

Great pics Mikey


----------

